# Arturia Keylab 88 MKII DAW commands in USER mode + Cubase Remote Control Confusion



## Leequalizer (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey there,
i am using the Arturia Keylab 88 MKII on Cubase 12 and have some problems understanding or costumising it to my likings. I have send the same request to Arturia and i am waiting for an answer by them, but i thought, maybe i ask this community as well. The questions/problems are as follows:

1. I want to always use USER mode to be able to always have CC on the faders and knobs. But i also want to be able to simutaneosly always use DAW commands (save, mute etc..). But in my experience i have to be in DAW mode to use DAW commands and i have to be in USER mode to use costum CC controls on my knobs and faders. Is there a way to have this configuration? Its super frustrating to always have to remind myself and get confused with switching DAW and USER modes. I want a combination of both.
2. Is it best to be in USER mode to use the new MIDI Remote Control in Cubase?
How does it work when i have set a specific CC control to a fader/knob but also assign a Remote Control to it? Its confusing when it whether reacts to CC command and when it Remote Controls Cubase? I dont understand. 

Thank you
Have a lovly day
Martin


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 12, 2022)

Leequalizer said:


> 2. Is it best to be in USER mode to use the new MIDI Remote Control in Cubase?


Given the wishes you posted, I guess staying in USER mode would work for you. If you go that route I assume that you first have to set up every button, fader, or knob, to send something so that Cubase Remote CTR has an input to map. USER mode is nice because you can have a big number of presets with a few main functions covered in the same way but others varying with each preset. 

I too have a 88MKII, but I'm fine jumping between DAW mode and USER mode... just because I have been too busy to undertake the massive programming work. But also because my 88MKII was delivered with a dysfunctional firmware, in the MIDI department. Only a few of the push buttons (below the faders) work as expected. I wanted to use them for sending fixed midi notes, for hands-on key-switching in orchestral samples libraries, but the MIDI messages sent out are lacking the note number value. So as a workaround I set up the 16 finger-drumming pads as key-switches instead. Works fine, but I think it sucks that the MIDI implementation has not been corrected for two new firmware upgrades. I was in contact with a rep and we did extensive testing to document the error.


----------

